# 10,000iu trigger out my system?? pregnant or not?? :(



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

My trigger shot was 28th November (13 days ago)

I'm now 6dp5dt ... I've been stupidly testing since Saturday (10 days past trigger)

Saturday I did 2 cheap pound shop tests (think it measured 25ml of hcg) both negative.

Sunday I did 2 more cheap pound shop tests - negative

Monday - I did 2 first response (test early ones, sensitive type that detects 10ml of hcg) very very faint positives. Then did one yesterday afternoon & much lighter line possibly negative. Then did ANOTHER last night after holding in wee for a few hours, faint positive again.

Tuesday (today) I did 2 first morning urine 1 was first response, 1 was an early predictor test, very faint line on first response  & nothing at all on sensitive predictor.

I went to hospital today as had suspected ohss (bloating, dark urine, general lethargy) whilst there dr did beta hcg.

Came back at 11 !! 

I've been told by a fertility Dr & a senior nurse that I'm not pregnant & that my hcg is 11 from remnants of remaining trigger in my system (trigger was 13 days ago)

So I've come home really upset & done another first response sensitive test & now there's no line at all  

Wtf ??

My own fault for testing early I know, & I never would on a different cycle.

  

What do you make of the above, honest options please, I can take it x


----------



## babydreams09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi, so sorry youre going through this.  My trigger was always gone by 10 days past trigger. It's hard to know, your hcg is so low it could be the remnants of the trigger or it could be that embryo was trying to implant.  First response detect very low levels of hcg - I find them more sensitive than even the high sensitivity Internet cheapies which could show negative while first response shows positive.  Hope it works out for you


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi IVF,

I am so Sorry you are going though this, I suppose this is what happens when we don't wait until OTD.  You have been trying for an awful long time, so I don't blame you for not holding out.

I have never been able to hold out either, so have always tested early, but just in the morning once and with the same brand.  I know it won't help you now, but I tested at 5 days past trigger and the test was BFN.  When I got a faint BFP 2 days later with the same test brand I knew it was a genuine BFP.

I know that different tests pick up different HCG levels, so I suppose it makes it more confusing.

I think now it is just a waiting game until OTD.

Good luck and I really hope that things work out for you.

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replies, 

I did another 2 tests this morning, first response - negative, sensitive predictor test - faint line.

Approx 2 hours ago I wiped & had red blood, not loads but a good wipe of red blood on tissue.

No more blood upto now but I've had period like cramps on & off for about 4 days.

I'm on gestone injections in the bum cheek, can period even arrive when your on these?

Today I'm 7dp5dt

Thanks x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

I honestly don't know about those injections, as I have never had them.  I know it is hard, but as HCG doubles every couple of days, I would try and hold of and perhaps test Friday morning.

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I've tested again today, positive not really dark dark but darker than it has been.

I'm 15 days past trigger now


----------



## vid123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi ivfmamma its so good to see you have a positive i hope it all goes well for you will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and lots of big  To you well done 

Vid123 x


----------

